
Questions I ask in interviews - markthethomas
https://ifelse.io/2015/11/07/questions-i-try-to-ask-in-interviews/#fn:4
======
DrScump
why post a footnoted page with a link to the link rather than the direct link
itself, e.g. [http://jvns.ca/blog/2013/12/30/questions-im-asking-in-
interv...](http://jvns.ca/blog/2013/12/30/questions-im-asking-in-interviews/)
?

~~~
markthethomas
2 reasons: 1) I wrote the blog post and wanted to get it out there; 2) I
thought it had already been submitted due to its breadth and how it was
created. Turns out I was wrong, though. There you go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527831)

